
Java 7 Update 2 now with JavaFX - Mitt
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u2-relnotes-1394228.html
======
Zigurd
Which do you think is likelier:

A. Java FX is the Java UI technology that makes cross-platform - including
mobile platforms - client Java relevant and attracts a significant number of
developers?

B. Android compatibility becomes available for non-Android OSs and Android
becomes the de facto portable client Java.

Or put it in terms of scenarios: Google settles the Oracle suit and ships Java
7 and JavaFX compatibility in Android and significant numbers of developers
use this to deliver multi-platform Java apps. Or: multiple vendors offer
Windows desktop Android virtualization or JavaSE-like implementations of the
Android runtime, and these are used to move tablet apps to desktops.

~~~
rbanffy
If I read the system requirements correctly, JavaFX requires Windows.

~~~
tommi
"JavaFX 2.0 is currently available on 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Microsoft
Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7.

A developer preview of JavaFX 2.0 for Mac OS X is available for download on
the Oracle Technology Network. It is expected to reach General Availability in
the first half of 2012.

The Linux version of JavaFX 2.0 will follow, with a General Availability
expected in the second half of 2012.

JavaFX supports both Java SE 6 and Java SE 7 on Windows, and are expected to
support these versions of Java SE on Mac OS X and Linux. For a detailed list
of system requirements, see the JavaFX 2.0 Supported System Configurations."

<http://javafx.com/faq/#3>

~~~
rbanffy
Thanks. Has Oracle announced a timeframe for Linux support?

------
melling
Oracle is a pretty focused company. If they don't see a use for something,
they'll cut it. The fact that they are shipping JavaFX and didn't cut it means
it has a strong future for them and they will continue to improve it.

~~~
carey
What they cut here was JavaFX Script, in favour of a Java API that can be used
from any of the JVM languages. As <http://java.dzone.com/articles/oracle-
discontinue-javafx> points out, this makes it more like Apache Pivot.

------
seltzered_
Only took them so long. I ended up just caving and using WPF for my last
project despite it's flaws. I could've used QT, but wanted good tools to
design views since I can't afford to hire too many folks. I couldn't bring
myself to use swing. I somewhat regret not using HTML5+appcelerator, but that
was inviting a debugging can of worms.

I didn't realize javafx 2.0 is only supported on windows right now. Look
forward to it progressing.

------
Chico75
People will not start using it just because it's included in the updates...

------
tonetheman
yeah piss poor idea really... force a dead product on people in hopes they
might use it.

~~~
Mitt
I think it even is not a dead product, but a very usefull one. Being able to
develop the UI in any JVM language of my choice is amazing. JavaFX is not for
scrolling texts on web sites, or gradients, or anything for websites. It can
run inside websites, which is great. But there are tons of business
applications which we don’t want to implement as a web application.

